# Being called ugly



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you guys been called ugly? I know that everyone has, but does it happen to you frequently? How does it effect you, and how do you get over it? It's mostly guys that say that about me and a lot of girls think that too. It bothers me a lot, but i can't help what I look like. If I could change the way that I look, believe me, I would. One of my friends mentioned me in a conversation to his other friend, the guy didn't know who I was, so my friend pointed to me and the guy said "eww, she's ugly." When my friend told me that, he started cracking up and all I could say was "oh" and I didn't talk much for the rest of the day. If you could change your looks so you wouldn't be self-concious anymore, life would be alot easier.


----------



## TigerB (Apr 7, 2011)

Those people are such scumbags.

You know, I bet that coward only says those kind of things when he's with his peers, to "impress" them you know. They're all weak cowards when they're alone, face to face.

Btw is it me or has this topic been brought up a lot of times in this section? It disturbs me that it does.


----------



## Peacekeeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Actually, I am a pretty decent looking guy. But once in high school a girl that I liked said that I was, oh what was it? Ah yes, "ugly as sin." Can't win them all, I guess.

First off, nice friend. Kick him in the n*ts next time you see him and then kindly explain how you expect much better from your friends. Secondly, never let them see you sweat- ever. It is unfortunate, but when people can tell that you are upset then that will only encourages their petty attacks. Hold your head high. Wish I had better advice.


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been called ugly several times, especially when i was still in high school. In fact my "friend" even told me that every group of friends has one ugly person and well i was the "ugly friend"
I don't know if it's something you ever truly get over I think you just kind of move on and do the best you can to forget it.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I keep getting told I am good looking but I am not so sure.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, I have been called ugly frequently by guys ever since elementary school. Guys often say it to my face, most likely to give me a dose of reality - nobody wants to be around a conceited ugly girl who thinks she's beautiful. It really gets to me, because I know it is the truth - guys wouldn't say it if it weren't. I guess i'm so upset because being ugly affects the rest of my future - I will never be able to land a serious relationship, get married, etc. like I have always dreamed of. For some reason though, girls don't think that - they always call me beautiful/pretty/gorgeous, but I think they must be saying it out of pity. I really wish I could change my looks with extensive plastic surgery, but I can't afford it, so I guess I will have to be alone for the rest of my life due to being ugly. Oh well, I guess some of us have to deal with the hand life offers us.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know why some humans think they are special, all humans are ugly looking creatures


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

More than once, i have been told so. Once I was at a club with my friends and this girl went down the line to my group like," you fine, you cute, you cute" but when she got to me she said," sorry I can't say the same about your friend." But at the same time Ive had girls looking my way so i dont know what to think.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I hate guys who do that. They make me sick... They're probably too lazy to find any other ways to insult us girls, and the easiest insult would be calling them ugly. Some of my friends aren't that attractive :duck and guys don't talk about them. Trust me, if you girls actually were "ugly," guys would probably ignore you instead of insult you, I think.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It's such a mean insult. I used to hear it often.


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

Being called ugly really hurts. It occurs quite often with me. I just had to let go of others opinions and become comfortable with myself.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What makes it worse, is valuing others opinions as the basis for your own self worth. The thing is, who is right? Those people who constantly put you down, or your beliefs? I think people can be "ugly", but they can be attractive. Are certain flaws universally "ugly" or "unattractive"? If so, wouldnt these people who have such flaws be unsuccessful universally? Well that isnt the case, so being "ugly" means very little. Now, if you are deemed unattractive, this is something you may need to work on.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

rdrr said:


> What makes it worse, is valuing others opinions as the basis for your own self worth. The thing is, who is right? Those people who constantly put you down, or your beliefs? I think people can be "ugly", but they can be attractive. Are certain flaws universally "ugly" or "unattractive"? If so, wouldnt these people who have such flaws be unsuccessful universally? Well that isnt the case, so being "ugly" means very little. Now, if you are deemed unattractive, this is something you may need to work on.


I feel better just hearing that. And u have a good point


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Being quiet seems to make anybody unattractive.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Rossy said:


> Being quiet seems to make anybody unattractive.


Well, communication is key in any type of relationship. There is also a difference between being fearful to communicate, and being an introverted person. If you are the type of person who is the first example, well if you feel it is an issue, its up to you to fix it if it bothers you. Blaming it for things doesnt help.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

well its rude to call ppl ugly. so they are the ugly ones. Ew is really rude way to describe someone. I been called that before.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I get called ugly occasionally but use to just about all the time when I was in public school. I can tell some people still think it but don't want to say it. I'll admit it concerns me a lot cause I want to be attractive in everyone's eyes but know I can't. I just have to accept I am who I am. Everyone has a preference & I wont always meet everyone's.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Being quiet seems to make anybody unattractive.


What? I totally disagree with this. I prefer quiet people. I'm not a big fan of people who talk a lot.

Anyway OP, yes, I am one who has been called ugly. A lot. But I've also been called pretty a lot (even though I don't always believe it). 
I think a lot of it just depends on personal opinion. Some people will always think I'm ugly, while others will think I'm pretty.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been called ugly tonnes of times, mostly when I was younger and was bullied a lot. It's an insult that's been directed at most people at one time or another, regardless of what they look like.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

A couple of times when I was younger. Now that I'm older, nobody dares... they just keep it to themselves. :b

What hurts the most is actually knowing that you're ugly. Unfortunately, it's not BDD. :rain


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

tigerblood said:


> Those people are such scumbags.
> 
> You know, I bet that coward only says those kind of things when he's with his peers, to "impress" them you know. They're all weak cowards when they're alone, face to face.
> 
> Btw is it me or has this topic been brought up a lot of times in this section? It disturbs me that it does.


Yeah..

Yeah I've been called ugly, attraction is about a lot of things. If you're just standing there staring into space, rather than say, being engaged with someone in conversation and looking surprised or something, then that's what will give someone an opportunity to insult you. But that doesn't mean you can't look attractive in public, enjoying yourself, with someone else.

So think rationally about this. Are you really at your best when someone calls you ugly, meaning unattractive. Maybe you're very uncomfortable or bored. Maybe you're slouching or something.

Attraction is a complicated thing.. it goes for beyond the basics here.



rdrr said:


> What makes it worse, is valuing others opinions as the basis for your own self worth. The thing is, who is right? Those people who constantly put you down, or your beliefs? I think people can be "ugly", but they can be attractive. Are certain flaws universally "ugly" or "unattractive"? If so, wouldnt these people who have such flaws be unsuccessful universally? Well that isnt the case, so being "ugly" means very little. Now, if you are deemed unattractive, this is something you may need to work on.


Yep, there is lots to learn about trying to be more attractive.. these are lessons that come naturally to most people and then nobody gives a crap about people that didn't happen to learn. :/


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

I can't stand people who do stuff like that!


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible (Apr 3, 2011)

there are always going to be people who find you unattractive, and that's the sad truth. the even sadder truth is that those people can be really mean and insensitive about it. however, there are always going to be many, many people who think you are beautiful. your picture is small, but you look pretty attractive to me, for what it's worth. you might think it's just a lucky picture, but i doubt it. you have nice interesting features. probably, you will feel more attractive as you get older since you are a more sophisticated type. i really mean this, im not using euphemisms. just fyi. i would not bother posting in this thread if i didnt really think any of this.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Put yourself in their shoes. How miserable you have to be to call someone ugly to their face? These creatures! They're too pathetic for you to even consider their opinions!
Working on transcending vanity helps with this issue. When you understand that your brain is more important than your appearance their insults will be dismissed instantly.


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

What's strange is a lot of the people who think they're ugly on here look very attractive in their pictures.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

eh3120 said:


> I've been called ugly several times, especially when i was still in high school. In fact my "friend" even told me that every group of friends has one ugly person and well i was the "ugly friend"
> I don't know if it's something you ever truly get over I think you just kind of move on and do the best you can to forget it.


your "friend" is obviously abusing drugs. :yes


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Everyones ugly to somebody, and there's always someone who will think the opposite so don't let anyone get you down, they're not worth it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Borophyll said:


> Everyones ugly to somebody, and there's always someone who will think the opposite so don't let anyone get you down, they're not worth it.


This.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Got called ugly a lot when I ad acne. Not sure how I appear to others now.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

There is no acceptable reason to call someone ugly. If you say this you are simply trying to be hurtful. People can't change their appearance, so why say it? If you've been called ugly by multiple people it's less likely that you're actually unattractive, and more likely that the people you're surrounded by are giant aholes. I've never been called ugly, or heard one of my friends being called ugly. My friends and I aren't exactly a group of models either, we are just respectful of each other and wouldn't say petty things to hurt one another.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've always felt ugly, but I've never been called it explicitly. In 8th grade a boy wrote "ew" next to my picture in the yearbook, and I've been asked out as a joke by two separate guys, so that kind of confirmed my fears about my looks.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Not that I can remember. Even when I was skinny, I wasn't exactly Brad Pitt. But I don't think anyone actually called me ugly, nor did anyone compliment me on my looks. It may have been that I supposedly had a default facial expression that made me look pissed off all the time so there wasn't anyone brave enough to say it to my face, but the truth is I'm an absolute pushover.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

During school in I was called ugly in the school year book, twice. It was actually printed that way so it's in every copy of it. They were subtle about it but I could see through the veil they created. They were using the same insults in the book they used to my face. More recently I've been called ugly by girls whom I've never even met, just randomly walked up to me said "Ew" and walked off. That has happened at least 4 times in the past 2 years, reasonably frequent considering how much I go out.


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

I cannot believe that someone would tell anyone else that they are ugly. That is disgusting beyond description, completely appalling, immature, tactless, asinine, despicable.... Oh my gosh. People who say things like that are SICK. Don't listen to them. They are the ones with issues, not you.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Barette said:


> I've always felt ugly, but I've never been called it explicitly. In 8th grade a boy wrote "ew" next to my picture in the yearbook, and *I've been asked out as a joke* by two separate guys, so that kind of confirmed my fears about my looks.


That boils my blood whenever I hear that. I would sock a dude in the face if I knew he did something like that. And the ironic thing is, it's always guys who aren't a prize themselves and are taking their frustration (on that fact) out on others. Don't let a-holes like that get to ya :squeeze


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

No,people always say that i am the best looking guy they ever seen


----------



## con4cyn (Dec 11, 2011)

This is insane. All the people I see with profile pictures on this site who are called ugly are just around horrible cowardly people. You all are nice looking and decent looking. It really is in the eye of the beholder. I know guys that wouldn't give me the time of day, because of my looks. Then there have been guys who say I'm sexy, and gorgeous. Maybe I'm diluting myself. I'll post a pic. Some might find my face unappealing. Some might find it otherwise.

I took this picture yesterday. I'm wearing a little eyeliner, and I got my hair colored Saturday.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

lightsout said:


> That boils my blood whenever I hear that. *I would sock a dude in the face if I knew he did something like that.* And the ironic thing is, it's always guys who aren't a prize themselves and are taking their frustration (on that fact) out on others. Don't let a-holes like that get to ya :squeeze


I have a name and an address.

You want?


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't recall outright being called ugly in quite awhile, but I recall a few people calling me ugly in HS. Not that it mattered, since they weren't anything special themselves.


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

u look nice  anyways ive been called ugly and it hurts it happened in elementary school and in gr9 and i still vividly remember it now. When people say things like that I always believe them...they are probably right anyways.. I think


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> I have a name and an address.
> 
> You want?


Seeing as I'm out of HS now, we miiiiiiight run into some assault & battery laws ....(unfortunately)


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Honestly i'm yet to see any users in here that i'd call ugly.

Even by the highest modern standards of 'beauty'


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

Never been called ugly. At least not to my face. Never been called attractive either. Well, I have, but he was my friend of four years, had low standards, and wanted to go out with me at the time so I didn't exactly take it as a compliment. 

Someone did tell me that they thought I should dress up as a squirrel for Halloween though... Not sure what to think of that.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

^ It's because the ones who are actually ugly don't go around posting their pictures at every chance they get.



lightsout said:


> Seeing as I'm out of HS now, we miiiiiiight run into some assault & battery laws ....(unfortunately)


Don't worry. If anyone asks, I don't know you.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> Don't worry. If anyone asks, I don't know you.


Lol, so *I* take the entire fall, haha


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't think you're ugly at all!

And yes, people do call me ugly, or things of that nature. It just confirms what I already believe; I get like overwhelmingly, depressingly sad and want to kill myself and not show my face in public ever again. I also become a total recluse for a couple weeks. 

I hate that people can be so indifferent and cruel without thinking of the implications of their hurtful and rash words.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

It's worse that you'd believe them than that they'd call you ugly. Haters gonna hate. Whatever. There are a _lot _of unhealthy people in the world. _But what are you doing believing them!?_

_You _know they're not healthy. _I _know they're not healthy. What can they spew but garbage? Snap out of it! You are _not ugly_!

Even if you _feel _like you are ... at least admit this line of logic makes sense. It's ok for them to disagree with each other. Just know in the abstract to not trust that crappy feeling. It's been marked for dubious reliability. Your words are important. What you say has meaning and force. You can choose what words to form. _If you can't change the way you feel at least form the right words!_ Say them empty and without conviction but say them.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, it sucks. Often it was spoken to me without words though.


----------



## becky07 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have. It hurts my feelings and makes me feel really bad about myself.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, all the time since I was a child, by everyone from family members to complete strangers. Now, people don't say it as much, but they show it in how they look at me like, "Ugh, why are you even alive?" That's why I try to stay inside away from people... Don't wanna subject them to me.

My heart hurts for you reading that because I know how much it hurts. :| I'm sorry that I don't have any good advice for you. From what it's worth from an ugly internet stranger, you look fine in your avatar, from what I see.


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

One time when I was in 7th grade this ***hole told me I was ugly. The same year, the girls in my class were talking about who was cute and like four said my name. I said thank you. And they said "And he's so polite too."

Guess which one I took to heart. That's right, the one ***hole :blank


----------



## shyguy09 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've never been told I'm ugly but I've never had anyone pay me any special type of attention either.


----------



## Znailx (Feb 14, 2012)

Not to my face but im sure thats what most think and talk about behind my back anyway.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, man. I've been called ugly sooo many times. I even had a boyfriend who said "you're ugly but thats okay." Actually, more than one of my boyfriends have mentioned that I'm ugly or odd looking. I don't know why they would date me in the first place. 

My sister-in-law told me that when people tell my niece that she looks like me, she cries.

I don't really care anymore though.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

kelsomania said:


> Oh, man. I've been called ugly sooo many times. I even had a boyfriend who said "you're ugly but thats okay." Actually, more than one of my boyfriends have mentioned that I'm ugly or odd looking. I don't know why they would date me in the first place.
> 
> My sister-in-law told me that when people tell my neice that she looks like me, she cries.
> 
> I don't really care anymore though.


That's horrible... You must have some insanely shallow people in your life.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I was never really called ugly by people (unless being called big head counts as being called ugly). But I do think I'm ugly.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lightsout said:


> That boils my blood whenever I hear that. I would sock a dude in the face if I knew he did something like that. And the ironic thing is, it's always guys who aren't a prize themselves and are taking their frustration (on that fact) out on others. Don't let a-holes like that get to ya :squeeze


Yeah, I know it was immature and mean-spirited comments that probably would have been directed at someone else had I not been there, and while it did hurt me very much, it wasn't a surprise. I'd already felt repulsive and unattractive for years before. It was just some "Yep, I already know I'm unattractive" kind of moments that I didn't think about much afterwards.


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

The people who say these kind of things are UGLY, not you.

Usually I tend to be against any aggression, but if this is not a one time situation and you have to be among these rude people a lot, the best answer would be "*You are not a fashion model either*", this should put most people down and they might think twice before calling you names :wink


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Barette said:


> Yeah, I know it was immature and mean-spirited comments that probably would have been directed at someone else had I not been there, and while it did hurt me very much, it wasn't a surprise. I'd already felt repulsive and unattractive for years before. It was just some "Yep, I already know I'm unattractive" kind of moments that I didn't think about much afterwards.


well :squeeze:squeezex2 then (esp b/c you're not  )


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

No I haven't. But I would be more offended if someone called me stupid.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Been called ugly quite a # of times throughout my life. Doesn't help that my parents have called me a **** before, esp my mom... who went on to compare me to her own mother: "You're just like your grandmother who was a ****!" Forgot the reason(s) why she said that but it was a heated time :\

I hate being called ugly overall. I know everyone has their own opinions and whatnot, but to tell someone straight to their face that they're ugly is just uncalled for imo. I always feel this pressure to look perfect...whatever perfect is. Although my main concern nowadays though is having the perfect PERSONALITY, which I feel I do not have.


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

They are only showing how pathetic they are. Take no notice of them.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I have too >< it's why I'm afraid to pass by groups of young people in the street in case they say insulting things like that...


----------



## Julzei (Mar 23, 2007)

I think some people just pick up on peoples insecurities and use that to offend them to make themselves feel better. It's way more of a reflection on them. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that.


----------



## con4cyn (Dec 11, 2011)

Julzei said:


> I think some people just pick up on peoples insecurities and use that to offend them to make themselves feel better. It's way more of a reflection on them. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that.


Nail on the head hit right there. That's how I feel. My own insecurities make me feel unattractive, so of course when someone has that opportunity they'll take advantage. People with their own issues. It could also be just a self fulfilling prophecy. In my own head I expect to be put down if I try to feel good about myself. So I let myself stay in "I hate myself mode." I don't know where the line between confidence and arrogance begins, I guess. So I just avoid it all together, and I think people can see that. Again, it may just be all in my head.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

My entire family has done a great job of making me feel hideous for my entire life. You hear it enough and you start to believe it. This is probably why I can't take a compliment. This is also why I fear getting into arguments, just waiting to hear what the other person's going to say about me. People's real feelings come out in anger.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I don't know why some humans think they are special, all humans are ugly looking creatures


THIS


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

My sister and my mom would always make snide comments about how i looked badly so I always thought of myself unattractive since I was young. This one time someone said 'I was just okay looking' when I didn't even ask or even know him? He just felt the need to yell this to me across the bus. Little embarrassing


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Rossy said:


> Being quiet seems to make anybody unattractive.


 Being quiet makes someone vunerable, which leads to victimisation (if its a word) and may lead to someone calling someone else 'ugly'.

+ Judging by your photo your clearly not ugly so try not to worry 

I get worked up about my looks more when I think I look bad then whenever someone else says it (I don't get called ugly much though so im not sure what id be like if more people said it.).


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> "Ugh, why are you even alive?"


People are so horrible sometimes :/ as if looks have to do with anything.

Gaara is pretty hot. :3


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Fortunately, no.


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't like calling others ugly, but i have been called ugly and plain looking.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been called so many things, I can't recall all of the specific insults. But I'm sure ugly was somewhere among them.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Luckily enough I haven't ben called ugly in pretty much quite a long time. I know I am not good looking and you know what? I am totally fine with that. I wan to look like me. Not like anyone else. I like the way I look even though I don't consider myself attractive. Do not wory about getting called ugly. it happens to ALL of us. Yes, all of us. To our faces. Behind our backs. There will always be someone out there who won't find you attractive and you know what? That is okay. We ain't people pleasers you know.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I have never been called ugly to my face, but this one time at a dance i asked a girl pretty to dance and her and another one of her friends pointed at me and laughed in my face. Good thing i was drunk because i didn't feel that bad afterwards and just gave them the finger. Man, i feel bad now though


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> People are so horrible sometimes :/ as if looks have to do with anything.
> 
> Gaara is pretty hot. :3


 I :heart him.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

You know what I say? **** them! Who are they!? Greek gods!? I'll hit them for you. :mum

But really, I just think people are so ridiculous/stupid/lowly sometimes. I know it hurts but please don't let it get to you. You have more power in your life than they do. It has happened to me before. I moved on, but at the time it did hurt.

And drop the friends who don't stand up for you. People stand up for other people they don't even know and your dude is gonna laugh instead of tell his friend to shut the **** up!? No, he's no good. You can do better.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I have by a couple family members. And by my bullies in middle school but this was a rare occurrence.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Xarin said:


> I have been called ugly, but disguised with other words I suppose. "Unique looking" and "you look like a guy" were common from my friends in middle school. I found myself ugly before anyone had to tell me it though.
> 
> I get strange looks and stares from people all the time but it's mostly my facial expression and body language, which I can't really control. Second to that is *"Umm, is that a guy or a girl?"* Over time it gets easier to not show a response to these comments. But it still eats away at something inside me.


I get that a lot too :| :sigh People are dicks, but keep your head up.


----------



## MaskOfSanity (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone willing to tell someone they're ugly, has something wrong with them in the first place. Believing they're right is like putting your faith in the devil just because you're scared of him. 

I've known many beautiful girls who date nasty, mean, emotionally abusive men. Guys who tell them they're fat, or ugly, when they clearly aren't even close! Girls who could be models. But they believe it, because of insecurity. And this is common. The lower their self esteem, the more likely they are to be attracted to this type of guy, and so more likely to believe him. And those guys? They're doing it out of insecurity, too. The more a girl's ego is beaten down, the better this loser looks.

It's sad, and it's manipulative, but it's all too ordinary, and every day.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> I :heart him.


The whole anime is pretty amazingly awesome.. if I could hit the rest button in my memory and watch it all again..


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> The whole anime is pretty amazingly awesome.. if I could hit the rest button in my memory and watch it all again..


Yeah, there's nothing like seeing it for the first time. :heart_:heart lol


----------



## Freddio42 (Oct 8, 2011)

No idea why these people are calling you ugly, probably jealous, secretly fancy you but don't want to admit it for whatever reason, or just being a bully. I've seen lots of people on forums recently talking about their appearance and ugliness and NONE of them I have deemed to be ugly, in fact quite the opposite. No one is perfect, and that's all there is to it I guess.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> Yeah, there's nothing like seeing it for the first time. :heart_:heart lol


#COME ON!# *awesome intro*
#(whooo whoo whoooo)#
..
#Owareru youni ... Isoi de iru...#

XD


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> #COME ON!# *awesome intro*
> #(whooo whoo whoooo)#
> ..
> #Owareru youni ... Isoi de iru...#
> ...


LMAO! You're making me want to go back and start the series all over  Srsly, my Naruto obsession is BAD. Just thinking about that song made me all :clap :boogie

Also, found this while searching for something unrelated:http://www.wikihow.com/Come-to-Terms-with-Feeling-Ugly

Dunno if it'll help anyone here but figured I'd post it anyway, just in case.


----------



## degrasse (Feb 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Yes, I have been called ugly frequently by guys ever since elementary school. Guys often say it to my face, most likely to give me a dose of reality - nobody wants to be around a conceited ugly girl who thinks she's beautiful. It really gets to me, because I know it is the truth - guys wouldn't say it if it weren't. I guess i'm so upset because being ugly affects the rest of my future - I will never be able to land a serious relationship, get married, etc. like I have always dreamed of. For some reason though, girls don't think that - they always call me beautiful/pretty/gorgeous, but I think they must be saying it out of pity. I really wish I could change my looks with extensive plastic surgery, but I can't afford it, so I guess I will have to be alone for the rest of my life due to being ugly. Oh well, I guess some of us have to deal with the hand life offers us.


You should never think that your looks are going to prevent you from getting married, and for someone to fall in love with you. Please take it from me ok?

I am a pretty good looking guy, I have never been called ugly, and I have even been in commercials as a younger kid and tried modeling at one point. There are guys out there that ONLY look at the personality a girl has, I do not care at all if a girl is hott which is weird because I'm only 25. Yes you have to be attracted to someone before you can start a relationship, but in my opinion 80% of that attraction comes from their personality, their soul, not their looks.

I think like this, yet my GF broke up with me anyways


----------



## degrasse (Feb 17, 2012)

There ARE nice guys out there. Stay positive. Read this, and everyday you feel down, read it again, because it's true.

http://mar10leathers.blogspot.com/2012/02/princess.html


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> LMAO! You're making me want to go back and start the series all over  Srsly, my Naruto obsession is BAD. Just thinking about that song made me all :clap :boogie


Lol. It's been so long since I watched it.. I might just go do that sometime. All the episodes used to be on youtube, but not anymore *cries*

I love the ending songs.. haven't even seen the new ish anime episodes. There might be more awesome songs to find.


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

Nobody's ever called me "ugly" directly to my face but they didn't need to. Girls used to run away from me in school and laugh at me for my looks. Now my parents say I'm good looking but I don't honestly believe that.

BTW is that you in your avatar pic? Cause if it is, you are most definitely NOT ugly!


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Yes, I have been called ugly frequently by guys ever since elementary school. Guys often say it to my face, most likely to give me a dose of reality - nobody wants to be around a conceited ugly girl who thinks she's beautiful. It really gets to me, because I know it is the truth - guys wouldn't say it if it weren't. I guess i'm so upset because being ugly affects the rest of my future - I will never be able to land a serious relationship, get married, etc. like I have always dreamed of. For some reason though, girls don't think that - they always call me beautiful/pretty/gorgeous, but I think they must be saying it out of pity. I really wish I could change my looks with extensive plastic surgery, but I can't afford it, so I guess I will have to be alone for the rest of my life due to being ugly. Oh well, I guess some of us have to deal with the hand life offers us.


That is the problem with society we focus on comparing ourselves and others to the media with popular celebrities. Some of the most beautiful looking women are the ones we see everyday. Stars and models undergo pounds of make up and Photoshop to make themselves look great. We don't show pure skin anymore, its powdered faces now, lip stick (so red looks like they are Dracula), and people think that is beauty. Forget plastic surgery, that will make you age faster. I say screw them guys who call you ugly. I'm trying to shoot for average looking women but seem to always have attractive one approach me, although I do not end up in a relationship with them. I not so good with the dating world and communicating with women on a romantic level to show I want a relationship.


----------



## mrbrightside84 (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to be called ugly everyday at school, I never got used to it, each time I was devastated, it was allways girls tho, never boys said anything for some reason


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

I've never been called ugly, but I've experienced the feeling.
I think it's all due to insecurity, they aren't happy with themselves no matter how they look, so they feel if they call someone else ugly they have some superiority over them. 
It also means they're shallow, which I really pity. These are the type who are going to go out with pretty a**holes, and get their heart broken. Maybe then they'll realize how much happiness their shallow views bring them.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

I have been called ugly a few times and have NEVER been told anything positive about my appearance so I know its true.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Aly, I can only go by your pic and you are not ugly. They probably say that because you are quiet.


----------



## CipherAgent (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, I've been called ugly since I was a child. I used to ignore thinking people will grow up and actually become respectful. Up until college. That's when I realized that I not only look ugly, but abnormal. Then it started to get to me. People are superficial and judge you for your looks no matter how old you get or where you go. Then only thing you can probably do is surround yourself with good people who don't care about those things.


----------



## CipherAgent (Feb 22, 2012)

By the poster, I don't think you're ugly. You're pretty. Don't let those jerks get you down.


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (May 3, 2010)

Aly said:


> Have you guys been called ugly? I know that everyone has, but does it happen to you frequently? How does it effect you, and how do you get over it? It's mostly guys that say that about me and a lot of girls think that too. It bothers me a lot, but i can't help what I look like. If I could change the way that I look, believe me, I would. One of my friends mentioned me in a conversation to his other friend, the guy didn't know who I was, so my friend pointed to me and the guy said "eww, she's ugly." When my friend told me that, he started cracking up and all I could say was "oh" and I didn't talk much for the rest of the day. If you could change your looks so you wouldn't be self-concious anymore, life would be alot easier.


Yes, I have. It happens frequently. It's difficult to get over it. Some days, I think my life would be easier if I was considered attractive. I'm sorry that guy said that about you. He was a jerk.


----------



## con4cyn (Dec 11, 2011)

Again, this thread is unbelievable. Some people are just jerks. Everyone I've seen here with a pic of themselves in their avatar are attractive, and I think people want to just get you down. They do it, because they are in denial of their own miserable lives. I'm almost jealous of some of you girls.


----------



## coketo158 (May 4, 2011)

con4cyn said:


> Again, this thread is unbelievable. Some people are just jerks. Everyone I've seen here with a pic of themselves in their avatar are attractive, and I think people want to just get you down. They do it, because they are in denial of their own miserable lives. I'm almost jealous of some of you girls.


what do u expect from a place full of insecure people?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

coketo158 said:


> what do u expect from a place full of insecure people?


Insecure people are everywhere, not just on this site. People on here are just more honest about it than others.


----------



## littleblacckcat (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes ive had this experience and even though u pretend u dont care it cuts out a whole in ur heart. It is the most horrible thing some1 can say 2 u, because if u look ugly, why would any1 want 2 b friends or god forbid in a relationship with u. Even thou i was told this yrs ago, it has always remained crisp in my mind. 

Just remember, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. I think every1 has some1 out there who will think u have something good about u, anyway heres hoping!


----------



## con4cyn (Dec 11, 2011)

coketo158 said:


> what do u expect from a place full of insecure people?


Yeah. I'm just trying to be supportive?


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, I have definately been called ugly before, people call me beautiful lots of times now, but the negative comments stick with you, I am going to try to focus on the positive ones and to try to worry about the beautiful spirit I am inside..


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

mrbrightside84 said:


> I used to be called ugly everyday at school, I never got used to it, each time I was devastated, it was allways girls tho, never boys said anything for some reason


;\ That's not you in your avatar is it? If it is then you're a liar! Who could possibly call you ugly. You're gorgeous!

*cough* (runs away frantically)


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

My sis always calls me ugly, but I justthink she's jealous, cos I have natural looks and she has to plaster her face up with make-up. Not saying that girls that wear make-up are ugly, but most of them can be pretty vein too and only like to put others down to make themselves feel better and to boost their own ego.

I used to however be called ugly a lot in school especialy in my younger years, and even back then, people said Iw as handsome, but that was only from the "older" types, like family friends, visitors, relatives or just random strangers that told my mom/dad every time I was with them. I still get called that from time to time, but sometimes I even get called cute, and sometimes even screamed out by people in the parking lot by random people or people I pass by that I'm hot or what not.. lol It's itneresting though, the days I feel the worst, I feel ugly, but on my betetr days, I feel so much more confident and 10x better than I usually would. I guess If you look happy and not depressed and smile then that helps make you look less ugly, and more friendly, attractive and outgoing etc.

Personally though, i don't think I am _that_ good looking, but this is mainly due to bdd, which I have, so I'd never really know or learn how to accept myself; I guess you just have to do the best with what you've got and try and be happy with yourself no matter what anyone says.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Being called beautiful and having someone meant it rather than just saying to be nice can have loads of positive effects on ya. But if a person says you're beautiful, doesn't mean it because they don't know why, hurts even more. When people start comparing you to things and other people saying why you don't have this or that, can hurt. You'll lose your identity, your well-being, and start to hate yourself even more.


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*I was told once*

You can be beautiful and other times pretty ugly! So weird! I couldnt believe the crap that comes out of people's mouth sometimes! I dont understand how have the nerve to insult people the way they do.


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*I remember once at work*

Some obese, loud black woman would pick on me because I was quiet. She'd say look at her too good to talk to anyone. Hey, Lorraine has anyone ever told you, you look like Amy Winehouse? *snicker* Just w/o the tattoos? Doesnt she guys? Awww that messed up or thats not nice coments, etc. Ruined my day!


----------



## ForAllTime (Aug 4, 2011)

When I was in 9th grade, there was a boy (my friend's cousin who was the same age as me, but went to a different school) that liked me and I liked him back. The thing was that we'd never seen each other. We talked online and on the phone only. He didn't know what I looked like and I didn't know what he looked like. I decided early on that he was sweet on the phone so I don't care what he looked like. We decided to meet one day and when he saw me, he looked at me and sort of just walked away. He called me later that day and said he didn't want to be with me in that way anymore. That broke my heart and I cried and hated the way I looked. I wasn't even really bad looking...I guess I wasn't want he expected though. I'm confident with the way I look now, but it's so sad to think that I felt that way at the age of 14.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Being ugly is the reason I have social anxiety in the first place. Everyone calls me ugly. I've gotten to the point that I can't walk down the street unless I have my hair covering my face, or in the winter a hood over my head. The term Beauty is in the eye of the beholder does not apply to me. Nobody finds me beautiful. If I could change my appearance I would.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ I used to think the same but honestly you will be attractive to some people and unnatractive to others. If you are like me, the constant putting down during younger years (for me it was mainly high school) leads to a very unhealthy perception about yourself even as you get older and people don't outright tell you negative things about your appearance. We simply begin to perceive every little thing as an attack on our appearance somehow. Unfortunately it's extremely difficult to shake off that mind set, and if anyone knows how to do it quickly let me know =D.

But as stated in here, there will be people out there who find you drop dead gorgeous, goes for everyone, but it's generally our lack of self esteem which holds us back from any progress in this regard, and it also rubs off onto those around us which is why we probably never get approached.


----------



## ReluctantRecluse (Oct 26, 2010)

Heard this a lot in school. Its followed me ever since. Its like I can see the words coming when I pass people.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Mainly by ex BF's who are pissed and want to try and hurt my feelings, but it's funny how I wasn't ugly when we were dating Lol.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Ospi said:


> ^^ I used to think the same but honestly you will be attractive to some people and unnatractive to others. If you are like me, the constant putting down during younger years (for me it was mainly high school) leads to a very unhealthy perception about yourself even as you get older and people don't outright tell you negative things about your appearance. We simply begin to perceive every little thing as an attack on our appearance somehow. Unfortunately it's extremely difficult to shake off that mind set, and if anyone knows how to do it quickly let me know =D.
> 
> But as stated in here, there will be people out there who find you drop dead gorgeous, goes for everyone, but it's generally our lack of self esteem which holds us back from any progress in this regard, and it also rubs off onto those around us which is why we probably never get approached.


I still get called ugly to this day. I just got called hideous the other day, and I was dressed up too. It's a lot worse as an adult then a kid, because adults rarely called me ugly. Now everyone does, teens, people my age, people older... some guy held the door open for a lady last week, saw me coming in after her and let it go so it slammed on me. I have not found one person who finds me pretty.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes I have, but people are just so horrible. Even if someone is hideous, you don't say it to them, it isn't right. Being ugly shouldn't give strangers a license to be rude to you.


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

hehehe, i've always been called ugly or made fun of the way i look like, but then again  i always come up with a smart mean reply to those, to be honest, i started to develop thoughts that im ugly, but then again? so what? thats how i was born. those people who judge you base on your looks should just hit their toe on a sharp edge of a table  

dont let it put you down, we're all gonna grow older and older, get wrinkles , we may not look ugly, but surely different, although those who care about looks, they'll go through plastic surgeries and never be content about themselves and always see themselves ugly . 

if you look at it, even super stars have good angles and bad angles, no one is perfect, and if its you , the one in the avatar  i think you're pretty hot


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel better now bc I've never _actually_ been called ugly to my face... although, it was only a year ago that I broke my nose big time :|

...if anyone did call me ugly though I would lose my s***


----------



## benzoaddict (Mar 5, 2012)

Stop acting like an idiot, girl! Each and every single person to call another person ugly are either not in their right mind (drunk) or don't even have the mental capacity to realize that The God's creations can never be ugly (unless of course they actively made themselves so - think about tattoos, piercings, unnecessary plastic surgeries). You should pity them! Really! And be utterly thankful for the way you look. Now, start over and re-read what I wrote till you get it.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

If anyone calls you ugly, that just makes them instantly lame. Pathetic. Honestly, they´re either jealous or very unhappy people. And do you care about what they have to say anyway? That´s a loserish thing to say.


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, I do care alot about what people think of me. It's something that i've never been able to let go of, and that's how I got social anxiety. In fact, it's gotten so bad that all I think and worry about are peoples opinions of me.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

Aly said:


> Yeah, I do care alot about what people think of me. It's something that i've never been able to let go of, and that's how I got social anxiety. In fact, it's gotten so bad that all I think and worry about are peoples opinions of me.


but whose opinion do you care about more? the nice ones or the mean ones? I've seen a lot of people on this board say nice things about you but it seems like you are listening to the mean ones more.


----------



## CityslickerCody (Feb 23, 2012)

I think we all have at one point or another. The thing I try to remember though is that everyone has different opinions on looks and if someone calls you ugly they either have an ego or a low self-esteem causing them to try to put you down. I laugh at those that try to insult others  Good trumps their bad.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Aly said:


> Yeah, I do care alot about what people think of me. It's something that i've never been able to let go of, and that's how I got social anxiety. In fact, it's gotten so bad that all I think and worry about are peoples opinions of me.


I'm not sure what to tell you at this point. I've already told you that you look perfectly fine and so have quite a few others. It's like Luffy said... You can't focus on the ones that don't find you attractive. If you focus on the negative, of course you're going to always be thinking about the negative. You can't give shallow people like them the time of day. You're very pretty and I hope you can realize that one day.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

No one has ever dared say it to my face, but I see the way people stare at me. I honestly don't think I'm that ugly, though. A bit overweight but no hideous.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Everyone is beautiful.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*yeah*



aleeciav said:


> I feel worse when people call me stupid than when they call me ugly.


thats worse, becuase maybe you cant help how you look but if you are dumb..

not that we are.


----------



## Lila11 (Dec 22, 2011)

laine73 said:


> You can be beautiful and other times pretty ugly! So weird! I couldnt believe the crap that comes out of people's mouth sometimes! I dont understand how have the nerve to insult people the way they do.


 When i said. I believe EVERYONE is beautiful sometimes and everyone is ugly sometimes- We all see people in different lights and those lights change. They have done for me anyway.

I meant your personality shines through you no . I'v had friends that when i first knew i thought were really pretty, but as i got to know them and i realized how vain or petty or other overwhelmingly BAD thought patters they had, i saw their ugly side and they never looked so nice again , in my eyes.

I don;t explain thing very well sometimes .


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, I have. It just chips away more at your self-esteem. I would absolutely change certain aspects of my appearance if I had the means to do so. It would go a long way in reducing my anxiety.


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

You are not ugly and how can I say this. What your feeling inside you reflects your appearance. So if your feeling ugly inside chances is you are going to look at yourself as being ugly outside. Besides their is no such thing as a perfect person, everybody has flaws. Most of the time the person calling you ugly only does that to boost their own self esteem cause in reality they also feel ugly about themselves. I got called so many names but then I told myself how is these guys any different from me. The answer was their confidence.They called me so much names and I accepted it which lowered my confidence, thus making me more ugly. Sometimes confidence and a boost of one ego is a shield for some peoples ugly and society accepts them as the perfect person.


----------



## QuietMisery (Apr 11, 2012)

I've never actually been called ugly, but I've been criticized about certain physical features of mine (my skin is too pale, my nose is too big, my boobs are too small, I'm way too skinny, etc). And those kind of insults hurt just as much as being called ugly. I try my best to ignore all the insults, but it's always there in the back of my mind (which does not help my SA at all).


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been called ugly plenty of times, specifically remembering the time I found out I was a big fat NO on this list the girls made in elementary school. Sure it hurts the self-esteem, but whatever. The way I look is the way I look and there's not much I can do about it... without turning into someone I'm not.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I have been several times before, but now people dont say it in my face directly. 
Examples: Nobody stops for me when I want to cross the street
It's rare when peopel hold the door for me, a lot of the times when I'm in a line people go before me and pretend like they didnt see me. Many awful things like that happen to me whenever I step out of the house. 
Like today I was charging my phone at school and a guy came and stepped on the wire (he didnt see it), so the charger fell and all he did was giving me a quick ridiculus apology and left. That was so rude of him, he could have ****ing apologized properly he almost ****ing broke it.
All of those things happen because I'm ugly, if I was pretty people would treat me better.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

God, if someone is calling you ugly, I'd hate to know what people call me. 

:|


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I used to get it a lot in highschool. Mostly froj other guys though. A few times from girls.


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

In year nine a girl told me I was the definition of ugly/


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

One person called me ugly last year, no one so far this year has. I'm relatively attractive albeit for my acne and acne scars. Being called ugly is soul-crushing, though.


----------



## rm96 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey! If you're the girl in the picture you're not ugly AT ALL, but let me tell you, make up sand stuff can enhace your beauty! if you taske care of your image and you keep a nice positive attitude no one is going to say that about you!! in fact they are going to think you're pretty, asnd if they say otherwise it's just because they're being mean with you, for jealousy or other reasons, just never act like a brat. It's just that, girls that never take care of themselves, even if they're beautiful, people say they're ugly, so don't worry


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been called way worser names than 'ugly'... Suck it up and move on. Or have a good comeback.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Everyone calls me ugly. I am ugly. Everyone calls me a prick. i am a prick. Inside and outside, i am ugly. I want to get better on the inside but people are harsh so It's not worth my time to be friendly to people who won't accept a good deed.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

JS13 said:


> I've been called way worser names than 'ugly'... Suck it up and move on. Or have a good comeback.


Everyone's sensitive to and triggered by different things. Just because you've been called worse doesn't mean we can't feel hurt when someone calls us that. I don't really care when someone calls me stupid because I'm not, but I wouldn't tell someone who was hurt by that to suck it up. We're all different.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

When i was in high school i was called ugly by my friends sister, as i got older some girls said i was goodlooking. Now , i don't really get any feedback at all , nor do girls check me out . So i guess i am somewhat ugly, but i don't really care. The essence of life is in the mind.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

My mom called me ugly once
Told her it was genetics
True story hahah


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sure, it's happened many times. Mostly during junior high and high school. It stings and leaves a mark that never really goes away. I hate my appearance, it has led to constant humiliation, and has absolutely fueled my SA.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

People have called me ugly before. :blank
I've been called an ugly c**t...


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep, been called ugly (and been alluded to being ugly) but it mostly happened when I was a teenager and the insults mostly came from my mother and sister. It affected me A LOT at that time - any self-esteem I had went out the window and my depression/anxiety worsened. I don't think I've really dealt with it though since I'm now 24 and am still very self-conscious and sensitive about my appearance. I can't take a compliment, I think people are full of crap.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I've been called ugly a couple of times to my face, my fondest memory is being with my brother and his friend was talking to him and asked "Hey is that your brother?" to which he responded "Yes" and so his friend said "Oh, he's ugly". That hurt deeply ruined any thoughts that maybe I wouldn't look so bad, and I've been called ugly a couple of times since then and haven't even been called like average or something, so I guess it's just me calling myself ugly


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I was called ugly quite a few times in school. You don't ever really get over it


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I have never been called ugly, I'm not a mean person. I guess im average.


----------



## Han500 (Apr 21, 2012)

I haven't been called ugly since I was 16, but it's still stuck with me. Just a state of mind I need to get rid of.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Never been called ugly, but I can kind of take the hint that I am when no-one goes near me.


----------



## D3T0X (May 8, 2012)

if that is a picture of yourself i can't really believe you, your very pretty


----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been called ugly many times. It wouldn't have been so bad had someone called me attractive, but that took a long time to happen.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, I got called ugly like a few weeks ago on some iPod app by some stuck up girl. I don't care though, I came back with a better insult


----------



## tedstein83 (May 1, 2012)

If you aren't in the top 5% of people in terms of looks--and really who is other than 5 out of 100 people--and scowl and look all sad 24/7, and dress shabbily, and don't attend to personal grooming, or have the wrong kind of hair cut for your head, etc. etc. etc. then people may call you ugly. 
The sad fact is, many people just suck.


----------



## phoebe43 (Jan 22, 2013)

I was called ugly as a child by peers a lot (it was bad) as a form of bullying b/c I had behavior problems. My father didn't notice me and disliked me from what I can tell. I had/have a bf that would drink too much and if we would fight, he would talk about other women and i felt "less" and called me disgusting and made fun of certain body parts. To this day, no matter how many compliments I get, I feel ugly. I have suffered because of it and often want to cry, thinking my life would be better if only I was pretty. For some reason, being thought pretty and sexy is the reward I want most and at times I've resorted to extremes just to get compliments. I'm 41 and am still dealing with it. If I were giving you advice though, all I can say is that many people, especially young ones, think that beauty if a cookie-cutter, obvioius thing until they get more sophisticated and beauty/sexines can come from many qualities, which I'm sure you have. Even as I say this, I can't make my own self believe it and feel a sense of horrible shame...But I know what I am saying to you is true and that things will get better...


----------



## maverick35 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep, been called ugly. Recently gone back to University and have this girl in my class. Never dealt with her before. And I walked past her one day and she said "Eww" and laughed. What I've found is she's been trying to get my attention because she is actually keen on me. Go figure! Strange way of getting someone's attention.

You know I've been called ugly by people who have meant it but also have my fair share that check me out and flirt...At the end of the day you just have to love yourself. Some people are rude. Personally I like it that people come in alldifferent shapes, and sizes. 

There are some people who many would label as unattractive but they are happy, always laughing, with lots of friends and have boyfriends and girlfriends...then there are others that a re gattractive but their personality stinks. Being good looking doesn't guarantee happiness

My example illustrates how insecure people will put you down because they are starving for attention or are plain mean or unhappy. And there's a few of them lol. Just don't let it get to you. Have you noticed how ugly some of these people are that put you down. Just have a look. It can be a bit of an eye opener eh?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

**** them!!! dont worry about it


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

It's all subjective, it's a matter of opinion.
Aly, you aren't ugly, I don't even use that word to describe people because I find situations and stories and lanscapes to be beautiful or ugly.

A forest teeming with wildlife is beautiful
a cityscape full of smog and reflective skyscrapers is ugly (to me)

You, you are a wok of art, neither ugly nor beautiful, rather, you are an enigma which is attractive and intriguing in it's own regard.


----------



## KTguitarist (Oct 19, 2012)

I know it's normal for people to judge,it's not like people can't do it. But the least they could do is not stare or make rude comments. I mean it's not like we chose to be born the way we were. People have to remember that. 

I don't consider myself that attractive,and I can live with it and be happy. But the only reason i'm not,is because no matter where I go people stare and laugh at me...People need to realize that I don't have a mirror beside me constantly to remind me that i'm not attractive...When i'm going out I don't have some kind of third person view on myself to remind me i'm ugly. I'm just living my life being a normal person,doing normal things the way you would normally walk down the street or shop at a store.

I can't go ANYWHERE with out some kind of rude stare or some one chuckling at me. It's why i've stayed in for the past week. I could not even handle taking my brother to school anymore. Even though it's just a 5 minute walk. All the stares and laughing I got were too much for me to handle. I swear i'd wake up at night thinking about it...Some people try their best to ignore it and act casual but I can only take so much of it before it makes me mad. I've reached a point before where I was so hurt,I would think of all the people who gave me bad looks,and their reactions would just replay over and over in my mind, I could sleep,but I would wake up at night thinking about them. That hurt turned into extreme anger. Anger that would even concern me. I felt like I was changing, I was compulsive and had a lot of violent urges and thoughts. I was also saying sh*t to people that I would normally never say. I had to convince my mom to let me stay home for a while so that I could stay positive and work on myself. I know myself(kinda) and I know that if I go out everyday,one day I might do something i'll regret.I have before. and fortunately I didn't get in trouble. But I had a violent episode in an elemantary school. I know I sound pathetic,but I couldn't control it. I felt like I completely blacked out and I started punching windows,yelling at people,cussing them out.... and yeah this all from stares and people laughing at me....It has affected me in so many ways. No job,gf,life,money...I basically have nothing because I rather stay home to avoid being hurt....If people knew more about my childhood abuse,no father and all that they might actually treat me differently...but I doubt it. People will never change....I hate people so much sometimes. I really would kill people if it weren't for the few positive things in my life.


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

**** on their face


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

yeah all the time back in the days. i think ppl are too scared to talk **** to me now tho lol

and ur not ugly at all OP, if you smiled you'd be cute imho.


----------



## Skoomax (Aug 28, 2012)

Nobody's perfect.

Just different.


----------



## sylvansy (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, I've been called ugly, too. Thrice (so far).

#1. 6th grade: I was sitting on the floor of the school bus, together with some friends. On the opposite side there were some older girls sitting on the floor, too. As we were practically "face to face", I occasionally looked at them every once in a while. Maybe they got bothered by that, maybe they were just saying it like that, I don't know. However, after a while one of the girls turned to her friend and mumbled: "Look at her, she's really ugly." I just blushed, looked away as I knew they were talking about me, and hoped that nobody had heard it.

#2. 8th grade: For sports lessons we would always take the bus because the sports hall was far away from our school. So I walked out of school with a friend of mine and already noticed that one of the boys (a very arrogant and narcisisstic one) pointed at me chuckling and talking to his friends. Inside the bus I "finally" heard him say: "Oh man, she's so ugly."

#3. 11th grade: I was walking towards the parking lot where my sister was waiting for me in her car. There were only two other people around there, some guys. When they noticed me, one of them said to the other: "****, she's totally ugly." The other one turned around to see me (I knew him) and answered: "Oh, it's her." Okay, well, I had had my wisdom teeth pulled out a few days before that, so my cheeks were still swollen and coloured yellow, but still...

Let's just say, these experiences didn't exactly help my self esteem get better. I pitied all of those people who called me ugly, for inside of them hate had defeated love and now this was the only feeling they could show to the world, but still I would have prefered it if they had kept their thoughts to themselves. These memories stick to your mind and they will never let go off you...


----------



## kaylaa (Jul 10, 2013)

Thats mean. People say mean things to me too but mainly because of social anxiety the wordt ive ever being told was: 'some people aint worthy of dating people like you'


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

You will forget and stop thinking about those things even someone would call you ugly in a future.

- It is not the truth what people say

- people call others ugly also because of other reasons, nothing to do with looks at all.

*Every* sinle human being has some faults, even those who look at perfect. The longer you look the more you see.

And many times looks comes with evil drama queen attitude.... no need to be jealous of that kind of brain..

Anyway

Don't raise anyone in this world so high that their words could hurt you, you are not what people say. You are how you live, what you do and think you are.

Step 1. Take a shovel and shovel that scum out of your brain. Feed your brain again, it means fix your violated thinking. Those evil words are like a music in our head, change a record. Trash the first one and learn the new lyrics  Be strong in your path.


----------



## TheSpaceForThis (Jul 21, 2013)

James_Russell said:


> Honestly i'm yet to see any users in here that i'd call ugly.
> 
> Even by the highest modern standards of 'beauty'


Yes, there is no need to be upset

my jimmies remain unrustled


----------



## TheSpaceForThis (Jul 21, 2013)

kuhan1923 said:


> yeah all the time back in the days. i think ppl are too scared to talk **** to me now tho lol
> 
> and ur not ugly at all OP, if you smiled you'd be cute imho.


thats cool

Im curious, I go to the gym 3 or 4 times per week (7 or 8 hours a week). I started about 3 months ago, how long till I get _moderately jacked?_ 1 year, 2 years?


----------



## azureyoshi (Dec 26, 2012)

[redacted]


----------



## lonelywoman (Sep 11, 2011)

luffy said:


> but whose opinion do you care about more? the nice ones or the mean ones? *I've seen a lot of people on this board say nice things about you but it seems like you are listening to the mean ones more*.


Its called negative bias
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-negativity-bias.htm

Dr phil has said something alike; a famous quote of him is " "It takes a thousand 'atta boys' to make up for one 'you're no good' ".


----------



## lonelywoman (Sep 11, 2011)

If i was ugly but male, very muscular and tall, no one would dare calling me ugly in my face. If i had a sharp tong, no one would dare to call me ugly either, afraid of the reply i would give. 

I think its just really the fact that, because im not one of those things, some people see me as a weak victim, as the person they can have their outlet on, as the person they can vent their frustations on. I think thats the fact that really hurts me about being called ugly. I dont wanna be someone's pillow they can hit on. I dont wanna walk on street, doing my own thing, and than being called ugly by an absolute stranger, who enjoys seeing me hurt, so i can make him feel better about himself! So he can feel superior, being for that moment in his head probably the cool guy from high school, who every guy dreams to be, who is in the position of turning girls down. Only they're not! The guys who called me ugly were very close to ugly themselves, nerdy looking. No kidding. Those who call others ugly are no supermodels themselves, but i dont wanna be the one they can pick out to so they can vent for their satisfaction. Im not some thing. 

Its not the fact of being less attractive that is depressing, but the humiliation of some people u get to endure.

Im really working on improving my image, cause ugly but feeling secure about urself when walking on the street, head high, i really think they would stop picking me . I really think that if someone dares to call me ugly in the future, i wouldnt pretend i didnt hear anything, like i always do. I seriously will say something like ' u too', cause thats what i think too. They feel free to express their thoughts about me, so why do i not too?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

no one said to my face lol too scared but yeah


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

The other day this random boy was talking to us, and he called me "the quiet ugly friend" I've been in a state of depression since and I'm not quite sure what to do with myself. It always hurts more than it should


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> The other day this random boy was talking to us, and he called me "the quiet ugly friend" I've been in a state of depression since and I'm not quite sure what to do with myself. It always hurts more than it should


 so what do your friends look like then :wtf


----------



## FXiles (Dec 31, 2011)

I remember some girls in high school whispering to their friends about how ugly I was. They obviously intended for me to hear as I was sitting right in front of them. I was so shy back then so I just pretended that I didn't hear them.

If the same thing happened today I would confront them cause I've grown sick of taking **** from people all the time.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been called ugly for my angelina jolie lips.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Monotony said:


> so what do your friends look like then :wtf


Like supermodels lol. I need to start keeping uglier company then maybe I won't be seen as the ugly quiet one


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> Like supermodels lol. I need to start keeping uglier company then maybe I won't be seen as the ugly quiet one


Well then I think I'll need their names and addresses so that I can stal... er I mean fanclub them yes fan club :um :tiptoe

:lol


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I've only been called ugly by other guys. They were supposedly just being playful, but I usually sensed maliciousness.


----------



## amak1228 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been called ugly many times. I just learned that it's not those people's opinions that matter, it's your own. Know that everybody is beautiful in their own way and the people who put you down won't matter in the long run. I know it's hard to ignore but for the sake of your own happiness you need to try!


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Well then I think I'll need their names and addresses so that I can stal... er I mean fanclub them yes fan club :um :tiptoe
> 
> :lol


-_- as legit as that seems, they already have enough "fans" so I'm going to have to pass


----------



## emoscreamo (Apr 21, 2014)

kanra said:


> I hate guys who do that. They make me sick... They're probably too lazy to find any other ways to insult us girls, and the easiest insult would be calling them ugly. Some of my friends aren't that attractive :duck and guys don't talk about them. Trust me, if you girls actually were "ugly," guys would probably ignore you instead of insult you, I think.


This made me feel a little bit better! It's so true too.

And yes I have been called ugly. I get called ugly by people my age (I'm 13) but I don't think they get my style. I never get called names by people a bit older then me. Hmm.. I look about 15. But yeah I don't get why people my age would say im ugly but people that aren't say im good looking or pretty, even guys.


----------



## emoscreamo (Apr 21, 2014)

I think the difference between people with SA that get called ugly and people without it that get called ugly is that we take it to heart more and let it effect us, everyone gets called ugly.

I don't know if it's only me, but I strive to be perfect looks-wise so when someone calls me ugly it's the worse thing in the world. Yeah. >.<


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I got called ugly quite often throughout elementary and middle school. I really was an ugly kid though lol


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

ffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I never thought anyone could have the guts to actually publicly call someone ugly.


----------



## truthinmyheart (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes I've been called ugly once on an Internet forum. 

But usually people don't call me ugly, they just ignore me and don't want to be my friends. 

And believe me I know that I'm ugly by the way the girls are ignoring me all the time and never staring at me. 

I just can't relate to women at all.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been called Ugly, Plain, Average, Handsome, Suave, etc...


It's all a matter of perception really, try to pay no heed to negative people, your life will be insurmountably better I assure you!


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

There are girls that assume that they are ugly because some halfwit simply claimed that they are. The statement holds no weight, because 99% of the time, they usually aren't. I usually hold my tongue on these kinds of things. People base general beauty on the supermodels you see pasted everywhere on TV, in cinemas, etc. I generally find those kinds of girls plastic and boring. Their personality is most likely the same way out. 


I think my point is to not attempt to grasp a base model of what beauty really is, because it means different things to different people. If somebody thinks that you're ugly, they're not only wrong (because it's all subjective), but they're also not worth the earth that they stand on.


----------



## lwilson85 (Jul 27, 2014)

No I haven't really been called ugly, but I always feel that I am so I give myself this aura of I am hideous and so I act awkward around others.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

I've never been called ugly, but I have been looked at in disgust before..


----------



## truthinmyheart (Apr 21, 2014)

The Exodus said:


> I think my point is to not attempt to grasp a base model of what beauty really is, because it means different things to different people. If somebody thinks that you're ugly, they're not only wrong (because it's all subjective), but they're also not worth the earth that they stand on.


 It's not completely subjective though. There are certain genetic traits that most people will find beautiful while there are other traits that only a small minority will find beautiful.

So therefore it's not completely subjective.

I don't think that physical beauty is so subjective.

Let me elaborate for you, If I see a smoking hot woman at a club/bar chances are other guys will find her equally attractive. I have seen 4 or 5 Men at the clubs hover around one single very attractive woman !


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

A black girl came up to me and called me"ugly boy" in 8th grade. I called her gorilla


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

^Lol. Good. A kid once called me ugly in middle school and I regret not doing anything about it. If someone said that to me now, I'd probably assault them in some way, whether verbal or physical.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Never been called ugly. Don't have to. I'd never, ever call someone ugly. Even if I thought it to be the case,insulting someone for something they can't change is the pinnacle of scumminess.


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

truthinmyheart said:


> It's not completely subjective though. There are certain genetic traits that most people will find beautiful while there are other traits that only a small minority will find beautiful.
> 
> So therefore it's not completely subjective.
> 
> ...


That is true; traits like slender(man) frames, facial symmetry, proportionate appearance are all basic features which people will generally find attractive. Though I myself have seen some women that seemed to have been deemed "attractive", when I felt that they were just generic and boring looking. Maybe it's just because I'm odd and different, but I find that generally, a woman that is considered attractive by general consensus is usually just like every other "attractive" woman around.

A lot of it does generally hinge on personal preference. I find girls that are underweight, or even occasionally average weight, aren't really attractive at all. This is something which most guys seem to find attractive, though, and I really don't see it.


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Aly said:


> Have you guys been called ugly? I know that everyone has, but does it happen to you frequently? How does it effect you, and how do you get over it? It's mostly guys that say that about me and a lot of girls think that too. It bothers me a lot, but i can't help what I look like. If I could change the way that I look, believe me, I would. One of my friends mentioned me in a conversation to his other friend, the guy didn't know who I was, so my friend pointed to me and the guy said "eww, she's ugly." When my friend told me that, he started cracking up and all I could say was "oh" and I didn't talk much for the rest of the day. If you could change your looks so you wouldn't be self-concious anymore, life would be alot easier.


If that's you in the profile pic you are far from ugly, Aly.
I think it's kinda like a phase that people in their teens go through, saying all sorts of hurtful things about one another in order to gain validation or whatever.
But really, you are cute


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Says I to a post made 2 years ago... FAIL orz


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

To be honest, I haven't seen anyone who looks ugly in terms of looks on this forum...


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I think most people have been called ugly sometime in their life. Doesn't mean its true, though. It probably came from a spiteful person with their own lack of confidence in their looks.


----------



## Nexus Swifty (Feb 26, 2015)

Aly said:


> Have you guys been called ugly? I know that everyone has, but does it happen to you frequently? How does it effect you, and how do you get over it? It's mostly guys that say that about me and a lot of girls think that too. It bothers me a lot, but i can't help what I look like. If I could change the way that I look, believe me, I would. One of my friends mentioned me in a conversation to his other friend, the guy didn't know who I was, so my friend pointed to me and the guy said "eww, she's ugly." When my friend told me that, he started cracking up and all I could say was "oh" and I didn't talk much for the rest of the day. If you could change your looks so you wouldn't be self-concious anymore, life would be alot easier.


Aly you can change what u look like you need to get the money first to pay for plastic surgery


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

Nexus Swifty said:


> Aly you can change what u look like you need to get the money first to pay for plastic surgery


excuse you ? cuz i definitely would pay money to look even more like i got run over by a truck...nah.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Aly said:


> excuse you ? cuz i definitely would pay money to look even more like i got run over by a truck...nah.


You look good in that picture, whats all the fuss about


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

Umpalumpa said:


> You look good in that picture, whats all the fuss about


good lighting and different angles can do wonders to a person.


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

anyways i was 14 or 15 when i made this thread. i could care less about being ugly anymore


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Been called it all my life, not so frequent now but still get an odd comment here and there, some days it gets me down if I think about it too much but I try not too.


----------



## Edge82 (Mar 7, 2015)

Real beauty is inside a person. Happiness is finding someone to share that with. Ugly people are those who don't have the capacity to understand that.


----------



## Edge82 (Mar 7, 2015)

BTW, I am pretty good looking and yet I am so alone and unhappy...


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah when I was 9 some girl who liked me called me ugly. I use to be obsessed with appearance and think I was ugly. Then I lost my virginity and realized I'm not ugly and can actually attract girls. So I just recommend you go get laid if you think you're ugly. You won't feel ugly anymore. At least I don't.


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

I read a news article today about a girl who was called ugly by a boy. She gave a comeback saying "Did you look in the mirror lately".

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...responds-verbal-smackdown-boy-calls-ugly.html


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

In 8th grade the 200lb class **** was calling me an ugly virgin, so i called her A whale and other troll stuff to make fun of her and if course her stupid friends start calling me a jerk and ******* and stuff. Sucks being an oppressed minority like me.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

I got a mixed bag. I've gotten "you're handsome" and gotten "you're ugly" before. It feels like I've gotten a lot of more uglies than I have handsome, or I take the uglies more than I do the handsomes. But it's probably because I've never done anything with a girl before. Not even a kiss so that probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## FoxLuvr72 (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah I have been called ugly several times in the past. Way back in 2003 my mum and I were walking through the mall in Adelaide and past these three guys and they must of been looking at me because one them said "Yuck" after I passed them. It still hurts like hell to this day. :cry He was ugly with that shallow attitude of his. Then there was the time when I was eighteen and saw a speech therapist. When my mum wasn't in the room the therapist must of been looking at me because he actually had the nerve to say "Do you feel uncomfortable when you look in the mirror?" meaning he thought I was unattractive. Goddamn ba$tard. :bat I felt like punching his lights out. I'm 42 now and still remember it to this day. These days I just hide behind a cap and sunglasses so nobody can see what I look like. Being a plane jane sucks.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i have never been called but i know thats what everyone thinks so whatever


----------



## Edge82 (Mar 7, 2015)

FoxLuvr72 said:


> I'm 42 now and still remember it to this day.


One of my greatest pains. It's not related to physical appearance, but in general, things that people did which hurt me. Years pass and I still remember those events, even some from my childhood. They come to me and I get frustrated again. I hate it. How do you get rid of that?


----------



## Nexus Swifty (Feb 26, 2015)

Aly said:


> excuse you ? cuz i definitely would pay money to look even more like i got run over by a truck...nah.


Sorry I was trying to help but maybe I didn't.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*If anyone ever did*

it would fix my life for ever, instantly.

Home truth is best. I'm not.

No normal person wants to call a girl ugly. Could set someone on the right track.

I remember people saying life might be difficult or unpleasant. Look out. Hard to take that seriously when you're at school. I was told my dad was really ugly. Ugh!

Too much praise. If I was told I was stupid, I probably just not agree and ignore. I wouldn't go for a bin lorry job. I wanted to be a train driver when I was 10

Worst ever occurrence is when you lose a job. No reason. "Sorry, we just have to let you go"


----------



## jemoeo (Jul 20, 2015)

laine73 said:


> Some obese, loud black woman would pick on me because I was quiet. She'd say look at her too good to talk to anyone. Hey, Lorraine has anyone ever told you, you look like Amy Winehouse? *snicker* Just w/o the tattoos? Doesnt she guys? Awww that messed up or thats not nice coments, etc. Ruined my day!


Amy Winehouse was really beautiful, so you could consider that a compliment. 

I'll never understand what brings a person to actually declare that another person is ugly. Like, who appointed them the messiah of beauty? It's a subjective thing, anyway. I've been called it about 4 or 5 times in my life, and then a few other times in a "joking" manner. It doesn't matter if it's a joke or not, it's still uncalled for.


----------



## XxCrystalXx (Jun 24, 2015)

My sibling called me ugly. My mother also called me ugly, then she apologized. One time a girl I didn't know called me ugly. It's hard to tell what people think of me because I don't talk to a lot of people.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Aly said:


> Have you guys been called ugly? I know that everyone has, but does it happen to you frequently? How does it effect you, and how do you get over it? It's mostly guys that say that about me and a lot of girls think that too. It bothers me a lot, but i can't help what I look like. If I could change the way that I look, believe me, I would. One of my friends mentioned me in a conversation to his other friend, the guy didn't know who I was, so my friend pointed to me and the guy said "eww, she's ugly." When my friend told me that, he started cracking up and all I could say was "oh" and I didn't talk much for the rest of the day. If you could change your looks so you wouldn't be self-concious anymore, life would be alot easier.


I'm sorry that your "friends" treated you like that, they are not good friends at all. And from what I can see in your photo, you are not even close to being ugly. You have a very nice face, if you want to change your look, you could grow your hair longer, it would compliment your face, but you are still pretty with short hair too. I'm very sorry you had someone treat you like that. You should talk to that person about how you feel, or just stop being his friend, that is no way for a friend to act. 
I think the only time I was called ugly was by my father when I was 6 years old because I was crying, my mother also called me ugly when I cried, she said "you look so ugly when you cry." I don't think parents should say that to small children. 
I also know how it feels to have "friends" say mean nasty things about you. I had "friends" say mean things about me behind my back, they didn't call me ugly, but they did call me weird, and they made fun of me because of being so shy and awkward, but they never made fun of me to my face :/ 
I hope you find a better friend, you deserve better. 
And please listen to me, and know you are NOT ugly, you are super pretty and I am not just saying that, its true. Don't feel bad about your looks because you have NO reason to. 
If your friend says that to you again just laugh at him and tell him he has a funny face


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

I got called ugly today on Facebook, 2 times.

So i deleted all my pictures and smashed my USB.

The funny thing is that i know that i am extremly ugly, but still it hurts more when someone else is saying it....and especially since that picture i had as profile picture was the best picture of me i could get, and still i get called extremly ugly.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

A girl in McDonald's randomly called my brother and I "ugly douches." If it's any consolation I'm pretty sure that she and her friend were prostitutes. No one else has ever said it to my face but I'm sure they were thinking of it from the way they stare at me.


----------



## Memory Motel (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't think I've ever been called ugly. But people have compared my looks to various ugly as **** beta looking actors and comedians.


----------



## MsFixit (Jul 10, 2016)

Damn, Yeah. That quote sounds about right.



Memory Motel said:


> I don't think I've ever been called ugly. But people have compared my looks to various ugly as **** beta looking actors and comedians.


----------



## lavish0thang (Feb 23, 2017)

*Of Course*

Hey there, 
Yes, I have been called ugly many times. Yet, I still sometimes get compliments or none at all. Does it hurt? Yes. It's funny how we can get called a negative word and have that ruin our whole view on ourselves, but compliments come and go. Sometimes I wonder if people even mean the compliments they say. Now, yeah being called ugly isn't the most pleasing thing ever, it kills my mood, but to be quote honest, I never thought I was really ugly. I always used to just have confidence, but once someone calls me ugly, it feels like I am. What I always think is I am important enough to be mentioned in the conversation or I am important enough to be noticed. People in life will always have stuff they don't like about you, but it is up to you on how you want to feel.:wink2:


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I sometimes feel like i'm ugly and this gets to me sometimes. For one thing i'm really short and slim, not super skinny, just slim so I feel like many girls get turned off by my size thinking i'm too short and small. I have to eat a lot just to even be in the low-normal weight range. And despite hitting the gym, I never seem to gain weight. I don't have the cutest face either, I used to have a baby face but lost it when I hit my twenties so I don't really look like a kid anymore. Plus i'm an aspie and it makes me come as special sometimes even though i'm pretty smart. 

A lot of people complain about people not liking them because they're big and fat. I have the opposite problem.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Old thread, but yes, I've been called ugly (and various other more specific names that boil down to "ugly"), especially on this forum.

Just confirms what I've suspected most of my life. It's always jarring when other people who identify as ugly or outcasts ridicule me for the same thing, though.


----------



## Sheri S (Feb 23, 2017)

I'd rather be thought of as ugly on the outside, than on the inside. Besides, people who engage in this type of behavior are weak cowards that put others down to build themselves up.


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

I've only been called ugly by my little brother when we were younger during mindless quarrels. However I don't consider myself ugly, just average; so if someone were to call me ugly, I'd just brush it off... my self-esteem can't get any lower lol


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I don't think I've ever been called ugly straight up. but I've certainly been treated in ways that suggested as much before.

In 7th grade I had a girl refuse to kiss me in a game of spin the bottle in front of everyone. That stung. :lol


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

There's many things I've been called and ugly has been one of them, be it from strangers, friends, family even. I don't get them as much as I once did, but the rare times I do I try not to let it get to me. Nobody wears your face/figure/etc. other than you, so if people find time out of their day to judge someone else in that fashion then it says more about them than the person being openly judged.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Usually its other guys that have called me ugly. I stopped believing them when I realize it's usually people who aren't really lookers themselves. It doesn't affect me anymore either. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Scentient (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm conventionally ok looking but I did/said things I regret and people used that to say my personality is ugly


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

No. But I can tell a lot of people think so.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Ignore them, they're immature jerks who have it easy so they dont have to worry about anything so they feel free to insult other people.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Your "friend" was actually bullying you by laughing at that comment regarding your physical appearance. Furthermore, If I was personally in that situation, I'd be seriously reevaluating my supposed "friendship" with a person who just openly mocked me and had no qualms about embarrassing me. He sounds like a real stand up gentleman....not.

on a more serious note....

There's nothing wrong with your appearance, there's something wrong with how certain individuals respond to those who aren't physically appealing to them in social settings. Sometimes there are many factors involved regarding why an individual behaves in such an insensitive way. If you were able to change your appearance, who's to say there wouldn't be someone else saying nasty things ? Everyone will not be attracted to you. The key here is to embrace your appearance and not care what people think.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Ive seen your picture on the photo thread. That was you right? Youre pretty. Being called ugly is one of the most common and lamest insult people receive. 

When someone calls me ugly i just tell them that their mom/sister wasnt saying that last night. Stupid insults deserve stupid comebacks.


----------



## jever (Jun 16, 2013)

models, actors, singers and so on gets being called ugly like 1000 times a day on the social media. Properly also meet gets alot of Sh!t from random people in their everyday life


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

this thread is old but yeah you look great! I hope you're not worried about this so much anymore. I got called ugly a lot in my adolescence which hurt. I guess I still get called ugly often by my baby brother but I think it's pretty funny he burns me so bad I can't help but laugh. One time I got an eye infection that had my right eye swollen shut and had me looking like quasimodo and he went, "what infection? you look like the same as you always do, ugly." LOL

I don't get called ugly hardly ever anymore by other people but I'm extremely calculative with my appearance, I do my makeup every day and carefully choose my clothes and try to smile a lot. I have to wonder how much of the real me people are seeing.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

2Milk said:


> Stupid insults deserve stupid comebacks.


lmao


----------

